# Weekly Competition 2015-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U2 R' U R2 F
*2. *R2 F' U2 R U' R2 U' F' R
*3. *F2 U2 R2 U R U2 R F U'
*4. *F U2 R' F R' F U' F' R2
*5. *U F R2 U' R F

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 R2 L2 D R2 L U2 D2 R U L2 F2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U2 F L2
*2. *D2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R' D2 F2 U' B' U B D' U'
*3. *D' R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U R2 B2 F' D L2 F2 D' U2 L' U F2 R2
*4. *B2 U R' B2 R D2 R' D B R F U2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F'
*5. *F2 D L2 R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 R2 F' U F2 R D F D U' B L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw R2 Fw2 F' D2 U' R F' R' F2 D' Uw2 R' U Rw U2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 L2 Uw' U2 B Rw' B' L' Uw L Rw' F D' L' F' Uw Fw2 L' F' L
*2. *B2 F' Rw D Uw' U2 Rw' U Rw R Uw2 U2 B Fw' D2 B U Rw B Fw2 L Uw U' L2 Rw R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw U Fw' F L Uw Fw D' U' Rw2 B R2
*3. *Fw' D2 U' Rw' B2 Rw' D' Fw U2 L U L2 R' D' L' R2 F L2 Rw' Uw' Rw' B Uw' B' Fw D Fw R2 D2 F2 R U2 R F2 Uw' L D Uw U Fw
*4. *B2 R Uw' U' Fw' R F2 U2 F' Rw' Fw' F2 D2 U2 F R Fw2 D' Uw' U2 Rw Uw U' Rw D' B' F R D2 Fw Uw' R2 B Fw R F Uw' Rw B F2
*5. *U2 L Rw2 R' F' D2 B' L' R' D2 B' D2 Uw2 U2 R' F2 Uw' Fw2 R' Fw Uw B Fw2 Rw Uw' U R2 F' D2 F' L2 Uw2 Rw' B2 F' Rw2 R' D2 Uw' L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 Uw Rw' D' Dw2 U2 F2 Dw2 Bw L2 D Lw Dw' L Lw Rw' F Dw Rw' Fw' D Uw Fw2 D' Fw Lw' Dw' Fw Dw2 Bw F D Uw U F' U2 Lw2 R2 D' Bw' Dw2 Rw2 B Uw U Bw' Rw2 R2 D2 B F2 D Dw Uw B2 Dw R2 Fw' D R2
*2. *Fw Uw2 Bw' L2 Fw Uw2 Bw' Lw R U2 R2 U2 L2 Fw Rw D2 Dw2 Uw2 B Dw Lw U2 Fw' Uw2 L2 Dw' R D' L' Rw2 R' Bw2 Rw' R' U2 Rw Uw' R2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw' L2 Dw B D2 B Bw' R' Bw F' Lw2 D2 Dw U Lw2 B2 L' Fw R' Uw'
*3. *Dw Uw Rw Uw R2 Bw' D Bw' Lw' Dw' Fw' Lw2 Fw2 L' Rw R D' U Lw' Fw2 Lw F R2 F2 L B' D2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 U' Lw2 F Lw2 R' U B R B' Fw2 F2 Dw L' Rw2 F' U' Fw' Uw' Bw2 Lw2 D2 F R' B2 D U' F Uw' Rw Uw
*4. *Fw' Uw Bw Lw Rw' R2 D' Bw D Dw2 B2 Bw2 F2 R Bw2 Fw F' Lw2 D2 Fw Uw2 U2 L Rw' Dw L R2 Bw2 Fw' F Uw L' Dw2 Bw Dw R2 Fw' Uw L F' Rw Fw D Dw' L Lw2 R2 Dw2 F' Dw2 Lw R2 Dw' L D2 Uw U B' Dw' U'
*5. *R D' Dw2 F U' Fw F Uw2 F2 Rw' Dw Rw' Fw Lw U' B2 Fw' Dw' Lw R' D' Bw2 Fw' L Lw R B2 Uw2 L' B D Dw2 B2 D F' D2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 D R Dw Uw2 Fw2 L Dw Rw2 R' Uw' Rw' R D2 Lw' F Lw' Fw' U' R Bw Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *U 2R U2 3R D L 2L 3R2 3U 2B' 3R' 2R U2 2R' 2B 2L 3F' 2D2 L 2F2 2L R2 3F' 2R' F2 3U' 2U' 2B' R' 2F' D 2B' 3F F2 D' B 2F2 2D 3U2 L 2F' U B2 F2 2U2 3F' 3U2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B' 2B 3F' 2F' F2 L2 2L 3R2 2R 2U 2L2 D 3U' R' 2D2 2R 3U2 U B2
*2. *2B2 3F' D' U L2 2R R2 2F L' 2L2 2D' 3U' 3R' 2D' F' 2D B2 3R R' D' 3F' 2L' 2R D' 2D 3U2 U' L D' 3F 3U' 2F2 2L2 R2 3F 2L' 2F' R' F 3U B2 3F2 2L' F L' 3F' F 2R 3U' R2 B' 3F2 2R2 D2 2D F L 3R' 2B' 3U 2L D2 3U2 L' 2L2 U 2B 3F' 2U 2R
*3. *2F2 2R2 F' 3R B2 L U2 2L' 3R 3U' B2 2F F 2R2 3U 2R2 3F2 D' 2U2 B 2D F 2R' D B' 2U2 B2 2D 3U 2B2 2F' 2D 2F2 U2 2R2 2D' U' L' 2B 3U2 2L' 3R' 2F2 3U2 2L2 R' 2U' 2R' U L2 R2 B' 3F2 2F2 2U2 U2 3F2 D' L 3R U2 B F L2 D' 2B' 2U 2L 2D' U
*4. *2U' U 2R 2F R 2D2 2B 2L D' 2R' B L' 2R' B 2B' 3F U' B' F2 2D' 2B' 3F2 2L B' 2R2 R B 2R 2B 2R2 D2 3U2 U' 2R2 3F' F 2D 2F2 D' 2U2 L2 2U' U' B D2 3U' B2 2U' U2 2F' 2D' 2B' F2 L 3R' 3F2 2F2 U 2L2 B2 3U2 L' 2L' F2 3R2 2U' U2 2F 3R 2D'
*5. *3R2 D2 2D' R' 2B2 3F2 L 2L' R U' R2 3F' 3U2 2B F 2L' 2D' 2L 2B F L 2R' U 3F' U' 2L2 R' D' 2U' L' 2L2 3R' B2 L2 2F' 3R D 2D2 3U U' 3F' F2 2R2 F 2R F' L' 3R2 2R R2 3F' 3R2 2D' 3R2 D2 2U2 2R2 3F2 2R B2 2U2 U2 2R' 3F F R2 3F2 R2 B' D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L' 2D 2U' R' 2D2 3L' 2B' 3B 3F 2U' U2 2F L' 2R' 3F' F D 3B' R 2D2 L' 3U 2B 2U 3R2 2F2 U2 2B' 2L2 2D2 L' 3B' 2L' 3D2 2L2 3R2 2D 3D2 B' U' B 3B 3F' 2F' 3L B' 3F' 2F' L' 2L2 3L2 3R 2R R D 3D' 2L 2R' 2B' L' 2U' 2F 2L 2D' 3L' B 2B2 U' B' 2D 3F F U 2L 2F2 F2 D' 2U' R F' D2 L' 2L2 3L 2D2 3F2 2L' 3R' 3F 3U 3B 2D2 2B2 2F2 L2 2D2 3L D2 L 3L
*2. *D' L2 3L2 2D2 U' 2B' 3U U' 2R2 3F' 2F' F 3U 3B' D 3R 3D2 2R F 3D' 2B R' 3U' 2U 3B2 2L2 3R' 2R2 3F' L' 2L2 R 2D 3R 2F2 R 2B' 3B' F' U2 3L' U2 B' R D 2B 2U 3B2 2F' 2U U2 B 3R B F' 3D2 R' 3U' B' 2F2 U2 L2 2L 2B 3B2 3F F 3L2 2R' 2D2 2U' 2R R2 2B U2 2B F 3D 3U 2L 3L2 2R' 3D' B L2 B' U2 3F F' U' 2L' 3D2 3B' 2F 2R R D' 2B2 2F 3R2
*3. *B 2B 2L' 3L2 2F2 3U2 L' 3F 2D 3U2 3F' 2L' 3R2 U 3L B 2B 3U 2U' 3F' 2F' D 2F2 3L D2 3D2 F' 2D' R2 3D 2B' 2D 2B 2D2 2U R' B2 3B 3F' F2 3L2 2R2 2D2 B2 2R2 2D2 3F2 D' 3R' B 2L' B' 2D' F' 3L' F' 3L 3B R D2 2D 3L2 U2 3F2 F L 3L 3F' 3R' U2 F' 3L2 3R 3B2 3L2 2D' 3D' 2F' 2R R2 3B2 3R' F 3D 3L R U2 R2 2D' 3R R D' 3D 2U 2F 3L' U 3B' 3L2 3B
*4. *3F2 2U2 2R' 2F2 3U2 2R' 2D2 3D' B' 2F' L' 3R 2R D 2D2 R 3B2 F2 2L2 2R' R2 D' 2F' R2 2D2 F' 2L' U F' 2U2 3B2 2U2 B2 3F D 3U L 2D' 2L' 2R' 3F F2 3L 3R B' 2L' F2 L2 3L2 D R U2 2R' 2B 3B 3D 3U' 2U' L 2U' B' 2D' 3L2 D' 2D2 2B F' 3U2 2U' 2B 3R2 3B' 3F' 3U2 2R' R2 2B' 3B' 3F' 2F2 2L2 3U2 U 2B' U' 2B' 3F U2 B2 3F U F R2 2D' F 3R' 2B2 2F' 2L2 2R'
*5. *3L' 3F' L2 3R2 2R' 2U' 3L' 2R2 2B2 2F R D 2U2 B2 2L2 3R2 2R' U2 2B 3U2 U L 3R2 2R2 2B2 2F' 2D' R' 3U B' 3B 2L2 2R' R' 3U2 B' D' B D U2 3R' 3F U R2 B2 3F2 2U2 2L 2U' B2 2U' 2B2 U' 2L2 3U' U2 2B 3D' B 2F R 2D U 2F2 L 2D' R' D F D2 3R 2R R' D 2D2 2L R2 2U2 3L2 R2 3F2 L' 3L 2R' 3F2 3U2 2F L 3B' D2 F' L' 3L' F2 2U2 U' 3F D 3F2 L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F' R U' R2 F U' F2 U'
*2. *R U F' R U R F' R
*3. *U R' U2 R U2 F' U' F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L' U F' R2 U' F2 B' L D2 F2 U B2 U B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2
*2. *R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 L B' U2 L' B2 U' F D B' R
*3. *D F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 R' F' D B2 L2 U F R' F2 R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' D Rw D' Uw L D' Rw U2 L2 U2 Rw Uw' U2 L Fw Uw' F U2 R2 U' Fw L B2 F D' F D2 F' L' D' F2 Uw2 B2 F2 R2 B' U' L2 R2
*2. *D' L Uw2 U F U' F2 Uw' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L' F Rw U2 R Uw' U Rw D L R2 D2 L' D2 Uw2 Fw' F R2 D2 L2 B Rw2 B Uw' U' F2 U'
*3. *L' U2 Rw B2 D2 Fw F' Rw D Uw2 Fw2 U' L2 D' F L' Rw2 B' F R F' U Rw' D Uw Rw2 Fw' Uw2 U' L2 B2 Fw Rw2 F D' Uw' B2 Fw L' B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 Uw' L2 U R' Bw Lw Dw' Bw R' Bw F Rw' F U' R D2 L D2 Dw Uw U Fw' D' U' Lw2 Rw' R2 B D Uw Lw' F' D Fw2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw' F2 D' L' Rw' U Fw' Rw2 U' Bw2 Fw2 F2 D R B2 L' Dw' Fw' Lw Dw' F2 U'
*2. *F2 L2 Dw B Bw' F L' Rw2 F' L F2 D Lw' Dw' Lw' D Lw' Rw' Uw' Fw2 F' Lw Fw Rw' Bw2 Fw Dw Uw2 Rw' B' Uw2 L' D' U' R2 Dw Uw Lw2 B' L Lw2 Rw R2 B' Fw' D2 U' Lw2 B' Fw' R' Uw Lw' Rw F2 Lw Fw' Dw U' Lw2
*3. *R2 B Bw' Fw2 R' Bw' Dw' Lw R' U B' Uw L Fw' D Dw' L' Rw Dw2 L2 Lw2 Fw' Rw' Fw' Uw Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 F2 Uw L B Bw2 Fw' F' Lw D2 R' F' Lw2 B' Bw F2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 Uw Fw F2 Rw' D2 Uw2 F' D' Dw Uw2 Rw2 R D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 3F 2D 2L' B F' 2D 2R R 2D U2 2L D 2U 2L B' 3R2 2R D' L2 2L R2 2F2 U2 L 2F R' D2 2R D' R2 2D' 3U' 2U2 2B2 2U 2R' F 2U2 3F' 2L' 2B' D 2D' B' 2U2 U2 2R 2D' 2R' 2U' 2R 2B2 D L R 3F 2R 3U' L' 2R 3U 2U R 3F2 F2 D' R2 2U R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R' 3F2 2L2 3D' 2U2 3R2 2D2 2L' F2 R' 2F 2L 2B F2 L' 2L 3U' 2R' 2U 2L' B2 2B' 3B 2F F 3R' 2B2 3B' 2F2 3D 3U 2U2 U2 L' R2 D 2U2 3B' R2 B' 2L' 3L 2R2 F2 U2 L 3B2 3D' 2L B2 3B2 2L2 3R 3F2 3R R2 D U L' 2L R2 3U2 2R' R 2F' 3D 2U2 2B' 2U' U2 2B2 3L2 2F' 2D 3B F 3L' 2R R2 U B' 3R2 B 3D 2U 2F L2 2R2 U2 B2 2U2 3L' B R' 3D' 3R 3B F2 2R R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D' U B2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 L' D L B L B2 D B F D F2
*2. *R B2 R D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 B' D' F L U' R2 B' U B2 D2
*3. *D2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' L' B D2 F2 D' B2 R' D B'
*4. *U' B2 U2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B' R B' U F2 D2 B L2 F U2
*5. *R2 U2 B U2 F' U2 B2 D2 B R2 B L B' R2 U' L' B' F' R' U B'
*6. *U2 R D2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R B U' B R U B2 D L F'
*7. *L2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B L R2 U2 B' U2 R2
*8. *R2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 F L2 U2 B U2 R D' F' L' B' D' L U' B'
*9. *L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 D' B' U' R U F' R'
*10. *U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L R' B' L2 F' R' U F2 U2 F'
*11. *U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 B' F2 R' U R2 B2 D R2 U F'
*12. *R2 B F2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 U B L' B R D F2 L B2 U
*13. *L2 B' R2 B U2 F D2 F' L2 F D' L' B D L U2 L' U' R2 F' R2
*14. *F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L F R' B2 R2 B' L2 D U' F'
*15. *D' R' L' D' R B U F' D' F2 L F2 L2 U2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 U R2
*16. *U' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 R U' B' F' D2 B' U L' F
*17. *L2 D2 F2 U F2 D B2 U2 R2 D L2 F D' R' F2 U' L F U' L'
*18. *R2 U2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F U R' B2 D' B L B' U'
*19. *U R' F L' F' D L' F R F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2
*20. *U R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 R2 D2 B D' B' L2 B L U2 F2 R U
*21. *D2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' U2 D B' U F2 U2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2
*22. *F2 D2 U2 F R2 F D2 B' D2 F2 R2 D U' B' L2 F2 U R D2 B'
*23. *R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 F U' F2 U R F' L' D2 R2
*24. *B2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 D B' R2 B2 L F' U' L B2 F2 U
*25. *U L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U F' R' B' D' F2 U R2 B F'
*26. *B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U L2 B R B2 L' F2 R2 B' F2 L' U'
*27. *L2 U L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U F L U2 L D R2 D B F' U
*28. *L U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 U' B' F2 D' F' U B R2 F
*29. *U2 F2 R2 U F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R' F D B U' R2 D2 L' R' U'
*30. *R2 F2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L R' U' R2 B' L B2 L U F2
*31. *L2 U L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' F2 D' L' U' B L' F2 R F R' B2 R2
*32. *R2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 U R2 U' L' F' D R U2 L B F
*33. *B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 D' U' R' F' L B2 U' F2 R B2 R U2
*34. *D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 D' B U B' R F' U L B2
*35. *L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 R D2 L' B2 F R B2 U' R2 D' L2 D R'
*36. *B' L U' L2 D L2 F' R' D' F L' F2 U2 R F2 B2 L F2 D2 L B2
*37. *R2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 U' L' D B' U2 F D' R' F
*38. *D' B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 L' D F U' B' D2 U' L' R'
*39. *U R2 B2 D' R2 D U2 B2 D L2 B L' D2 R' D2 R2 F R2 U L
*40. *D2 R' D' L2 B' L' U B' R D F2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 U F2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 D' F' U' R' F2 U2 F U' B' F2 D2
*2. *L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 B' R2 B L' U' R F2 D2 F2 L2 B' U F
*3. *F' R2 F' R2 D2 B D2 F U2 L2 B U' B' L B2 R' F' L2 F R'
*4. *F' D2 F' L2 U' L' F R L U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' D2 B2 U B2 L2
*5. *L' R' U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R F2 U2 R' B U' R B2 D' U' L2 U' F R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L D2 R D2 R F2 R F2 D2 U2 B' L' D' F D B R2 F2 R2
*2. *R U2 L B2 L' F2 R U2 R' B2 R2 D' R' F' L' R D R' B D' R
*3. *B2 L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 D' B' L F L2 D U' L2 F D U
*4. *R2 D2 R2 F R U' B2 L' D' R D2 R2 F' L2 F' B L2 U2 R2 L2 F
*5. *U R D' B2 R2 L2 F' R F R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U F2 B2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L2 B F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B L2 R B2 D' L R2 F' L' F D' B2
*2. *F U' B2 L' B2 U' L' D F' U F2 D2 L2 F' B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B
*3. *D2 F' U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B U2 L2 F' R D2 L D R2 F' R2 U' L2 U'
*4. *D2 F2 R' F U R2 F' B2 L' D2 R2 U R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U'
*5. *U F L F' R2 B' R B U R F B2 U2 D2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B D2 U2 B D2 U' B' R' U' F' U2 B U L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F U2 F U2 F' R2 F
*3. *R' D2 B2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 L B' F2 R D2 B'
*4. *U2 R' U2 F2 D2 Rw' F' L2 Rw2 R B' Fw U R B2 R' Fw Rw2 D' Rw R F2 D Uw2 L R D2 Uw Rw D' Uw2 R U2 B' L2 R' B Fw' F D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U2 R' U F R' F R' U2
*3. *D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U F2 U' L' U B2 F' R U B R2 D B
*4. *Fw' L Rw' Uw B2 L' Rw' Uw' R' Fw2 D' B' Fw D' Fw2 Uw Rw2 Uw' L' R2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' B' F2 L' R' F' Uw' F Rw2 Fw2 D U L' Rw U Fw F'
*5. *B' Rw' D2 Fw' Dw B2 Lw' Dw Rw Bw2 Fw' Lw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw D' L2 Rw' Bw F U' Fw' Uw2 Rw D U2 Bw' Fw2 D' Lw' Uw2 U L D Uw2 Fw' Lw U' Lw Bw2 F Rw' D' U L R' U' Lw' Bw' Lw2 Uw2 Bw F2 Uw2 B Bw Fw' U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L U R' B R' U' l r'
*2. *R' U R L' R U' B U' l' r b
*3. *U R' L' U' B' U' R B' l' r
*4. *U' L R' U B' R' L R' U' r b u
*5. *R U L' R' B U' R U' r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 3) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 3)
*3. *(4, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, -1)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L R' D U' R L R D L' D' U'
*2. *D' U R' L' R D' R D U' D' U'
*3. *L D R D' L' D' R D' R' D' U'
*4. *L U D R' L U' D R D' R' U'
*5. *R L U D R' U' D' D U' D' U'


----------



## Selkie (Jul 7, 2015)

*3x3x3:* 15.73, 15.83, 15.55, 17.30, 14.19 = *15.70*
*4x4x4:* 1:06.86, 1:05.02, 1:05.36, 1:04.14, 1:08.83 = *1:05.75*
*5x5x5:* 2:29.27, 2:32.49, 2:39.40, 2:24.01, 2:21.42 = *2:28.59*
*6x6x6:* 4:37.64, 4:32.92, 4:43.88, 4:33.09, 4:27.55 = *4:34.55*
*7x7x7:*


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 7, 2015)

Selkie said:


> 3x3x3:
> 4x4x4:
> 5x5x5:
> 6x6x6:
> 7x7x7:



I think it specifically says that this is not allowed.
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?15912-Important-Note-for-All-Weekly-Competitions


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

I beat my 6x6 PB single twice, then I got my PB mean of 3, did one more solve, and DNS'ed the last one because my hands were really tired at that point.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 7, 2015)

2x2: 2.10, (5.80), 4.00, 3.90, (1.40) = 3.33
3x3: 11.66, (DNF), 11.46, (9.82), 10.67 = 11.26
4x4: (1:07.75), (52.75), 57.86, 55.48, 57.68= 57.01
5x5: (1:48.07), 1:53.73, 1:50.86, (2:03.38), 1:48.15 = 1:50.91
3x3 OH: (20.13), 21.22, 22.85, 21.70, (25.44) = 21.92
Megaminx: (1:50.63), 1:54.65, 1:52.34, (2:14.07), 2:12.66 = 1:59.88
Pyraminx: 4.60, 3.11, 4.99, 4.26, 4.73 = 4.53
Square-1: 32.28, (57.86), 38.54, 27.92, (20.59) = 32.91
Skewb: 12.79, (8.52), (15.54), 14.42, 9.94 = 12.38


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 7, 2015)

222 (3.30), (8.44), 5.75, 3.51, 5.50 = 4.92
333 18.65, 17.64, (19.01), (16.91), 18.08 = 18.12
444 1:08.38, (1:18.69), 1:09.83, 1:15.22, (1:04.15) = 1:11.14
555 2:06.63+, (2:15.56), (1:59.04), 2:06.58, 2:06.99 = 2:06.73
666 4:16.49, 4:00.43, (3:56.76), (4:24.38+), 4:13.64 = 4:10.19
777 6:54.17, 6:09.57, (7:11.81), (6:07.56), 6:36.07 = 6:33.27
pyr 11.43, 11.84, (10.92,) 14.10, (15.67) = 12.46
meg 3:41.47, (4:36.42), 3:22.95, (3:09.69), 3:23.86 = 3:29.43
skw 16.70, 15.08+, (14.09), 14.37, (24.19) = 15.38
2-4 1:52.69
2-5 3:58.80


----------



## JaySigner (Jul 7, 2015)

2x2: 1.77, 6.55+, (7.59), 3.21, (1.36) = 3.84 ao5


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 8, 2015)

Great SQ1 average, along with Mega, 7x7 and OH PB averages and singles, and a really weird 3x3 average. Seriously, I average from 30-35 seconds on 3x3 and I got a counting 40, a counting sub-30 and my 2nd best single ever.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 8, 2015)

*3X3X3: *19.85 (18.97) (27.85) 19.81 19.89 = *19.85*


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 8, 2015)

pyraminx: 5.88, 10.40, 8.19+, 9.49, 8.26 (ao5 = 8.65) bad avg gud 5.88 single
clock : 16.04, 11.47, 13.92, 12.38, 12.43 (ao5 = 12.91)
2x2: 2x2: 5.77, 4.39, 3.62, 4.26, 4.48 (ao5 = 4.38) that is a good average, finally. just got my fangshi shishuang 55mm. BEST
3x3: 25.80, 14.05, 13.45, 18.77, 21.54 (lol, counting 14) [ao5 = 18.12]
OH: 50.00, 57.82, 50.22, 1:04.93, 58.79 (ao5 = 55.61) SUB 1. lol, i dont do OH.
4x4: 1:12.99, 1:07.93, 1:13.62, 1:23.99, 1:10.68 (ao5 = 1:12.43)
sq1: 55.33, 2:50.94, 1:23.21, 1:43.61, 1:36.35


----------



## TheLegendisReal (Jul 9, 2015)

3x3
ao5:16.49
15.75, 16.37, (17.60), 17.36, (14.71)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jul 9, 2015)

2x2 : 4.46, (4.57), (3.90), 4.14, 4.04 = 4.21
3x3 : (13.49), 14.23, 14.90, (17.29), 16.35 = 15.16
4x4 : 55.19, 58.21, (49.54), 51.61, (1:00.67) = 55.00
5x5 : 1:44.68, 1:36.58, 1:46.08, (1:33.31), (1:47.27) = 1:42.45
6x6 : 3:07.70, (2:57.67), (3:25.95), 3:14.93, 3:21.93 = 3:14.85
7x7 : (4:08.87), (4:38.78), 4:36.65, 4:17.27, 4:10.65 = 4:21.52
OH : 29.01, (39.66), 29.03, (28.17), 37.52 = 31.85
MTS : (38.45), (59.04), 43.67, 58.56, 43.54 = 48.59
2-4 relay : 1:20.36
2-5 relay : 2:50.73
Megaminx : (1:37.29), (1:26.60), 1:27.92, 1:36.89, 1:33.62 = 1:32.81
Pyraminx : 5.78, 6.15, (4.65), 5.90, (6.17) = 5.94
Square-1 : (34.99), 55.47, 50.75, (1:01.82), 52.55 = 52.92
Skewb : 7.86, 7.40, 7.44, (9.54), (5.74) = 7.57


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Square-1:* 27.96, (34.58), 33.67, 30.08, (27.44) = *30.57*. Not bad.
*4x4:* 1:41.17, 1:48.71, (1:28.04), 1:36.92, (1:56.08) = *1:42.27*. Ugh.
*Skewb:* 10.80, 9.54, 8.23, DNF(9.85), (9.15) = *9.83*. Meh.
*3x3:* (28.88), (20.92), 23.93, 25.93, 23.46 = *24.44*. OK
*2x2:* 6.03, 5.90, (7.42), 6.73, (5.15) = *6.22*. Meh.
*OH:* (31.24), 36.71, (49.74), 42.83, 46.11+ = *41.88*. Good. Single PB.
*234: 2:07.56*. Good, I guess. First time trying, so PB.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 10, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> I think it specifically says that this is not allowed.
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?15912-Important-Note-for-All-Weekly-Competitions



Apologies I had not noticed and it was not intentional. I was going to do an average when I posted but unfortunately work got in the way


----------



## Torch (Jul 10, 2015)

2x2: (3.77), 3.89, (8.08+), 4.26, 4.90 = 4.35
3x3: (15.93), 14.57, 12.25, 12.97, 13.48 =13.67
2BLD: DNF, DNF, 54.49 = 54.49
3BLD: 2:22.36, 2:17.02, DNF = 2:17.02
OH: (35.22), (22.90), 27.01, 28.36, 32.45 = 29.27
Pyra: (7.33), 9.82, (10.19), 9.12, 8.86 = 9.27
FMC: 32

Solution: 


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B D2 U2 B D2 U' B' R' U' F' U2 B U L' 

F D2 L U' F//2x2x2
D2 R' B2//Pseudo 2x2x3
R2 B R2 *B'*//Pseudo F2L minus 1
*B'* D2 B R D R' D'//L5C
R' B'//correct pseudoblocks

Skeleton: F D2 L U' F D2 R' B2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 B R D R' [1] D' R' B' [2]
[1]: F D' B2 D F' D' B2 D
[2]: B U F U' B U F' U' B2

Solution: F D2 L U' F D2 R' B2 R2 B R2 B2 D2 B R D R' F D' B2 D F' D' B2 R' U F U' B U F' U' B2 (32)


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

*Results:*

*2x2:* 94.02), (6.38), 5.48, 5.13, 5.36 = *5.32*
*3x3:* 16.02, 16.62, 15.78, (13.43), (DNF) = *16.14*
*4x4:* (1:25.45), 1:09.50, 1:15.60, (1:05.45), 1:12.80 = *1:12.64*
*5x5:* 2:16.89, (2:24.98), (2:09.03), 2:23.03, 2:09.29 = *2:16.40*
*6x6:* (4:00.69), 4:35.67, 4:06.00, (4:57.99), 4:45.22 = *4:28.96*
*7x7:* (6:25.90), 6:31.61, 7:25.49, (7:50.23), 7:30.98 = *7:09.36*
*Skewb:* (17.63), 8.74, (4.56), 11.43, 13.15 = *11.11*
*Pyraminx:* (4.88), 6.98, 6.30, 7.20, (9.81) = *6.83*
*Square One:* 56.62, 58.17, (1:05.23), 52.92, (43.66) = *55.91*
*Megaminx:* 2:48.52, 2:56.21, (2:30.00), 2:54.73, (2:57.23) = *2:53.15*
*OH:* 42.20, (42.40), 38.32, (34.66), 38.04 = *39.52*
*2BLD:* DNF(42.30)), (34.75), DNF(31.17) = *34.75*
*3BLD:* 2:11.42, (DNF(1:14.53)), (1:42.41) = *1:42.41*
*4BLD:* 9:40.74 = *9:40.74*
*5BLD:* DNF = *DNF*
*MBLD:* 4/5: 16:47.62 = *3 Points*
*FM:* 49 = *49 https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_R2_B2_L2_F-_R2_B_D2_U2_B_D2_U-_B-_R-_U-_F-_U2_B_U_L-&alg=z2_y_D_F-_L2_R-_D_U-_B2_U2_B_D_F-_U_F%0Ay_U-_R_U_R-_L_U-_L-%0AB_U-_B-%0AR_U2_R-_U_R-_F_R_F-%0AL-_U-_L_U_L_F-_L-_F%0Ay-_U2_F2_U-_R-_L_F2_L-_R__U-_F2*
*234 Relay:* 1:39.38 = *1:39.38*
*2345 Relay:* 4:07.60 = *4:07.60*
*MTS:* 1:56.56, 1:58.98, 2:20.19, (2:49.74), (1:52.00) = *2:05.24*

Cool week!


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 11, 2015)

Berd said:


> *Results:*
> *MBLD:* 4/5: 16:47.62 = *3 Points*



I've never understood how MBLD points work... lol


----------



## Berd (Jul 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I've never understood how MBLD points work... lol


No. Cubes solved - No. Cubes unsolved.


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2015)

*3x3:* (14.86), 15.42, 15.64, (17.15), 16.98 = 16.01
*4x4:* (DNF), 1:02.62, 58.77, (54.49), 1:03.08 = 1:01.49
*5x5:* (1:51.01), 1:43.56, (1:36.42), 1:43.43, 1:43.30 = 1:43.43
*6x6:* 2:52.85, (2:49.07), (3:11.82), 2:53.43, 3:10.17 = 2:58.82
*7x7:* 4:30.30, 4:23.31, (4:15.39), (4:53.84), 4:44.87 = 4:32.83
*OH:* 28.53, (34.57), 29.42, (26.28), 31.69 = 29.88
*Megaminx:* 2:05.02, 2:14.12, (2:15.16), 2:08.00, (1:53.96) = 2:09.05


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 14, 2015)

Results week 28: congratulations to Austin, not_kevin and bacyril

*2x2x2*(34)

 1.96 AustinReed
 2.85 Isaac Lai
 2.90 jasseri
 2.96 cuberkid10
 3.33 Daniel Wu
 3.44 pantu2000
 3.58 Raptor56
 3.64 Cale S
 3.66 not_kevin
 3.74 ichcubegern
 3.77 JustinTimeCuber
 3.84 JaySigner
 4.02 giorgi
 4.21 bacyril
 4.32 qaz
 4.35 Torch
 4.38 G2013
 4.38 pyr14
 4.78 CyanSandwich
 4.92 Ordway Persyn
 4.97 FaLoL
 5.55 Blablabla
 5.71 ickathu
 5.74 Berd
 6.22 willtri4
 6.41 evileli
 6.72 Kenneth Svendson
 6.75 LostGent
 7.13 Schmidt
 7.56 patrickcuber
 7.89 h2f
 8.89 Bubbagrub
 8.99 YouCubing
 14.41 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(42)

 7.56 Lapinsavant
 10.33 AustinReed
 10.36 Iggy
 10.86 jasseri
 11.26 Daniel Wu
 11.41 cuberkid10
 11.46 myung97
 11.61 not_kevin
 11.81 Sessinator
 11.88 giorgi
 11.90 ichcubegern
 12.44 JustinTimeCuber
 12.62 FaLoL
 13.01 G2013
 13.46 Raptor56
 13.67 Torch
 13.71 pantu2000
 13.98 qaz
 14.70 Isaac Lai
 14.90 Cale S
 15.16 bacyril
 15.70 Selkie
 16.01 Dene
 16.14 Berd
 16.49 TheLegendisReal
 16.63 ickathu
 17.84 LostGent
 18.12 pyr14
 18.12 Ordway Persyn
 18.42 Kenneth Svendson
 18.44 evileli
 18.58 FastCubeMaster
 18.59 CyanSandwich
 19.17 rj
 19.85 MarcelP
 21.08 patrickcuber
 22.63 h2f
 22.99 Schmidt
 24.44 willtri4
 25.67 Bubbagrub
 35.36 YouCubing
 44.53 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(28)

 37.21 AustinReed
 50.12 FaLoL
 51.09 not_kevin
 52.24 cuberkid10
 52.61 Raptor56
 55.00 bacyril
 56.00 jasseri
 57.01 Daniel Wu
 57.18 ichcubegern
 59.62 giorgi
 1:01.49 Dene
 1:03.68 Cale S
 1:05.75 Selkie
 1:07.52 Isaac Lai
 1:11.14 Ordway Persyn
 1:12.43 pyr14
 1:12.63 Berd
 1:16.15 Kenneth Svendson
 1:17.40 ickathu
 1:19.41 JustinTimeCuber
 1:23.86 evileli
 1:26.34 h2f
 1:26.50 CyanSandwich
 1:26.83 LostGent
 1:42.27 willtri4
 2:00.83 Bubbagrub
 2:10.73 MatsBergsten
 2:37.99 YouCubing
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:24.48 AustinReed
 1:26.58 FaLoL
 1:36.50 ichcubegern
 1:38.25 not_kevin
 1:39.63 Keroma12
 1:42.45 bacyril
 1:43.43 Dene
 1:45.33 giorgi
 1:50.91 Daniel Wu
 1:51.54 Raptor56
 1:52.96 Cale S
 2:03.30 cuberkid10
 2:06.73 Ordway Persyn
 2:16.40 Berd
 2:22.24 ickathu
 2:28.59 Selkie
 2:33.37 Kenneth Svendson
 2:33.50 JustinTimeCuber
 3:06.06 evileli
 3:09.70 CyanSandwich
 3:21.49 h2f
 5:03.27 MatsBergsten
 7:09.50 YouCubing
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:51.92 FaLoL
 2:58.82 Dene
 2:59.15 AustinReed
 3:14.85 bacyril
 3:18.66 not_kevin
 4:10.19 Ordway Persyn
 4:28.96 Berd
 4:34.55 Selkie
 4:41.28 JustinTimeCuber
 5:37.68 Kenneth Svendson
 7:35.29 h2f
 8:42.20 YouCubing
 DNF ichcubegern
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:12.74 FaLoL
 4:21.52 bacyril
 4:23.47 AustinReed
 4:32.83 Dene
 4:56.76 not_kevin
 6:33.27 Ordway Persyn
 7:09.36 Berd
13:39.04 YouCubing
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 17.19 not_kevin
 19.40 AustinReed
 20.11 Iggy
 21.27 ichcubegern
 21.92 Daniel Wu
 25.28 giorgi
 29.27 Torch
 29.74 FaLoL
 29.80 qaz
 29.88 Dene
 29.91 cuberkid10
 31.85 bacyril
 32.03 jasseri
 35.51 Raptor56
 36.01 Isaac Lai
 39.52 Berd
 41.88 willtri4
 41.92 ickathu
 42.13 FastCubeMaster
 48.37 JustinTimeCuber
 48.38 Cale S
 49.34 h2f
 53.33 Bubbagrub
 55.61 pyr14
 59.98 CyanSandwich
 1:36.52 YouCubing
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:10.21 Kenneth Svendson
 1:12.83 AustinReed
 2:19.72 Cale S
 2:27.13 not_kevin
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 15.66 Cale S
 22.75 AustinReed
 26.42 MatsBergsten
 28.91 CyanSandwich
 30.15 h2f
 34.75 Berd
 54.49 Torch
 1:20.26 Isaac Lai
 1:38.41 JustinTimeCuber
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 44.32 Cale S
 52.41 Sessinator
 59.58 qaz
 1:26.21 CyanSandwich
 1:42.41 Berd
 1:48.66 MatsBergsten
 1:50.53 AustinReed
 2:17.02 Torch
 2:58.96 not_kevin
 3:16.67 h2f
 8:27.25 Isaac Lai
 DNF ickathu
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 2:42.12 Cale S
 4:15.83 CyanSandwich
 7:20.81 MatsBergsten
 9:40.74 Berd
10:06.93 h2f
11:36.57 AustinReed
 DNF not_kevin
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:22.43 Cale S
15:11.29 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF Berd
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

32:37.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

23/26 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
7/8 (37:10)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (16:47)  Berd
2/3 (12:40)  not_kevin
2/3 (24:47)  Bubbagrub
5/10 (60:00)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 48.59 bacyril
 49.57 qaz
 1:48.36 Raptor56
 2:05.24 Berd
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 1:00.05 AustinReed
 1:03.08 cuberkid10
 1:10.04 giorgi
 1:12.93 not_kevin
 1:13.56 Raptor56
 1:19.30 ichcubegern
 1:20.36 bacyril
 1:33.53 Isaac Lai
 1:37.97 JustinTimeCuber
 1:39.38 Berd
 1:41.68 ickathu
 1:41.94 Kenneth Svendson
 1:52.69 Ordway Persyn
 2:05.84 h2f
 2:07.56 willtri4
 3:11.82 YouCubing
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:10.23 AustinReed
 2:50.59 not_kevin
 2:50.73 bacyril
 3:01.17 ichcubegern
 3:10.28 Raptor56
 3:10.62 cuberkid10
 3:45.81 giorgi
 3:58.80 Ordway Persyn
 4:07.60 Berd
 4:32.96 Kenneth Svendson
 5:56.59 h2f
*Magic*(2)

 1.45 Raptor56
 1.86 cuberkid10
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.51 Raptor56
*Skewb*(18)

 4.39 Isaac Lai
 4.58 Cale S
 7.25 AustinReed
 7.33 qaz
 7.57 not_kevin
 7.57 bacyril
 8.32 pantu2000
 9.64 giorgi
 9.83 willtri4
 11.11 Berd
 11.16 FaLoL
 12.32 CyanSandwich
 12.38 Daniel Wu
 15.33 ichcubegern
 15.38 Ordway Persyn
 16.29 cuberkid10
 16.44 JustinTimeCuber
 29.22 YouCubing
*Clock*(7)

 7.33 qaz
 12.91 pyr14
 14.96 giorgi
 15.41 Kenneth Svendson
 15.81 not_kevin
 20.26 YouCubing
 22.95 Raptor56
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.12 Isaac Lai
 4.53 Daniel Wu
 5.27 ickathu
 5.47 AustinReed
 5.94 bacyril
 6.17 pantu2000
 6.41 ichcubegern
 6.83 Berd
 7.04 cuberkid10
 7.75 giorgi
 7.79 not_kevin
 8.03 FaLoL
 8.24 Cale S
 8.56 Raptor56
 8.65 pyr14
 9.04 YouCubing
 9.19 qaz
 9.27 Torch
 11.65 JustinTimeCuber
 11.98 CyanSandwich
 12.46 Ordway Persyn
 13.16 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(15)

 1:02.64 myung97
 1:30.14 AustinReed
 1:32.81 bacyril
 1:36.63 giorgi
 1:49.39 Raptor56
 1:59.88 Daniel Wu
 2:09.05 Dene
 2:15.81 cuberkid10
 2:28.18 ickathu
 2:43.20 Isaac Lai
 2:53.15 Berd
 3:29.43 Ordway Persyn
 4:55.74 YouCubing
11:14.72 CyanSandwich
 DNF Cale S
*Square-1*(10)

 14.70 not_kevin
 16.67 Raptor56
 22.91 AustinReed
 30.41 Cale S
 30.57 willtri4
 32.91 Daniel Wu
 52.92 bacyril
 54.74 YouCubing
 55.90 Berd
 1:34.39 pyr14
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

28 okayama
29 TheDubDubJr
32 Torch
34 h2f
36 ichcubegern
36 Blablabla
49 Berd
50 JustinTimeCuber
58 Isaac Lai
85 YouCubing

*Contest results*

339 AustinReed
280 not_kevin
239 bacyril
229 Berd
226 Cale S
210 ichcubegern
203 cuberkid10
203 giorgi
202 Raptor56
197 Daniel Wu
186 Isaac Lai
186 FaLoL
185 CyanSandwich
143 JustinTimeCuber
131 Dene
127 qaz
122 Ordway Persyn
120 jasseri
119 h2f
117 Torch
117 ickathu
106 MatsBergsten
92 pantu2000
89 Kenneth Svendson
85 pyr14
84 YouCubing
71 Iggy
69 Selkie
66 willtri4
58 myung97
53 Sessinator
52 G2013
48 evileli
45 Lapinsavant
37 LostGent
37 Bubbagrub
31 Blablabla
26 FastCubeMaster
25 JaySigner
24 Keroma12
21 TheLegendisReal
20 okayama
19 Schmidt
19 TheDubDubJr
17 patrickcuber
12 rj
11 MarcelP


----------



## not_kevin (Jul 14, 2015)

Yay, another podium, even though I did fairly mediocre in most things ^_^ Doing most of the events really helps for that  And congrats Austin for basically beating me in everything 

@MatsBergsten: I got double DNF  I think I tried to add in my times in parentheses after it or something - sorry about that. I'll make sure to just put DNF on my future 4BLD attempts


----------



## okayama (Jul 14, 2015)

Sorry for my late submission, forgot to do.

3x3 FMC: 28


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 B D2 U2 B D2 U' B' R' U' F' U2 B U L'
Solution: F D2 L U' F D2 R' B2 R2 B R2 B' D' L D' R D R' L' D' F' D B' D' F B2 R' B2

15 min solution.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: B R' B2

2x2x2 block: F D2 L U' F
2x2x3 block: D2 R' B2
F2L minus 1 slot: R2 B R2 B'

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: B R2 B' R2 B2 R D2 F' U L' D2 F'

F2L minus 1 slot: B2 R B'
Orient edges: B' D B *
All but 3 corners: L R D' R' D L' D
Correction: B R2 B' R2 B2 R D2 F' U L' D2 F'

Insert at *: B' D' F' D B D' F D


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 14, 2015)

11th, not bad I guess but I should try to get better at BLD and 4x4 and OH...


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

4th again! Nooo! Also, just wondering what happened to my 4bld?


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 14, 2015)

26th lol
BE LAST AT ALL THE EVENTS. It's an ok strategy because you get a lot of participation points. xD A better one would to actually be good at said events.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> 26th lol
> BE LAST AT ALL THE EVENTS. It's an ok strategy because you get a lot of participation points. xD A better one would to actually be good at said events.



Lel I won two events but I am still no where near the top


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 14, 2015)

Berd said:


> 4th again! Nooo! Also, just wondering what happened to my 4bld?



Sorry, now your result is in. Congrats to your 4-BLD by the way.
(I think you have to register DNS, DNS but I am not sure about Odders program).

In the end it only meant you got even closer to third place .


----------



## Berd (Jul 14, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> Sorry, now your result is in. Congrats to your 4-BLD by the way.
> (I think you have to register DNS, DNS but I am not sure about Odders program).
> 
> In the end it only meant you got even closer to third place .


Will do for next time! Nooooo!


----------

